# Learning to run with dogs



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

So I've searched all over googleness and these boards and I can't seem to find anything on how people have trained their dogs to run with them and not so much play drag the human behind while they sprint. 
My pups appear to have on/off kind of thinking when it comes to running. I can try and start slow with a lazy jog and they immediately go full sprint. I'm not sure how to ease into this. Treats? Heel commands? 
I mean, one is a 90lb rottie, so once she gets going it can be a little chaotic. I'd like to not have to explain road rash on my face to my coworkers. 
Any advice?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

At the core, it is loose lease training. If your dog can first walk nicely on a leash, it can probably run well on a leash. But some dogs need to be 'retaught' the loose leash because running gets them excited. Treat it like any other stimulus or distraction... A dog can walk nicely on a leash but be distracted by smells, other dogs, just as it can by ability of moving faster. Even for people who don't 'run' with their dogs, it's good to practice LLW at different paces anyways.


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

Heh, the rottie is good with llw but awful with running. The rescue is bad at llw but good with running.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Not really sure how to teach this. I noticed a lower drive dog will stick closer to owner when running and this is once they know llw.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Why not channel that drive to pull and run Cani-cross style? Dog pulls you!

http://www.cani-fit.com/docs/caniCrossGettingStarted.docx


----------



## UpShift (Dec 29, 2013)

That....well, that sounds like a recipe for disaster, honestly. Maybe once we have a better grasp of the fact that running is not a free for all. Plus right now the only place I have to run is our neighborhood and there are too many intersections, driveways and teenagers on their cell phones for that.


----------



## JoanneD (Jan 13, 2011)

Running with dogs is something I've been searching for info on as well, but like Canyx said it really does start with loose leash walking. Once your dog knows that, you can transition into running. Now, my dog is by no means the picture of a perfect running dog that's attached to the runner's side with all eyes on you, but he's come such a long way from where he was and was the best running buddy to have by my side (or close enough to it... lol) during marathon training this past year! I kind of approached it the same way a newbie runner learns to run - a walk/run program. I'd take him out to the road in front of the house and start walking, then I'd call 'look' (he already knew look, but basically just a cue to get his attention) and then broke into a jog. As soon as he got too excited, or pulled, I'd do what I did when teaching loose leash walking and 'be a tree'. I'd wait for him to look, and when he did I'd try a jog again. He picked it up pretty quickly that a look and a loose leash meant we got to go faster. Another fun game I'd play with Charlie was in the trail when no one was around, we'd start off loose leash walking, go into a jog, and then I'd very enthusiastically call his name with 'look' and sprint in the opposite direction. He has a ball with that, and he learned he needed to pay attention to me to know where to go and when. 
In the end, though, I found the best way to teach a dog to run with you is the same way a person gets better at it - you have to run. At first, I'd walk him 20 minutes and then we'd go for a quick mile or two. Eventually I built him up to running 8 and 9 milers with me. It takes time, Charlie's still learning, but he's getting better! So my advice would be to just be patient, keep trying, and eventually they'll pick it up  
It might help to burn some energy before you run with them, like a quick game of fetch in the house before you head out. That helps with Charlie, so he's not crazy excited when we get outside. Good luck!


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

With my dog, I started to teach a cue to use to slow down while walking on a flat leash whenever she got ahead of me. I use "EASY Bryna!". it took some time, but she eventually got a hold of it. I then transitioned it to walking in harness, then eventually moved on to using it while canicross. It took a few runs, but she eventually got it. She still gets ramped up when we first start, but once we've gone maybe a half mile it was smooth sailing. I hope that helps.


----------



## jaimemuffin (Jan 26, 2013)

My dog turned 1 in February... She is a husky/lab mix and has SO MUCH ENERGY. Walking doesnt really do anything besides amp her up... Is she too young for carni-cross (goal is bikejor and skirjor in the next year) or are we fine as long as i dont push her too hard?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

which is your best position for your strength and not the dogs. is it better for you to keep the dog at a strict heel grip position to start teaching (fast pace walking, jogging or running) then slow down to walk, then release them for a loose leash walk on a long line?
just to get the foundation started. short spurts for your training (fast pace walking, jogging or running) , then release for loose lead for a reward. Pick the one the dog can closest accomplish without getting too excited for a short spurt with what ever command your going to put with it for GO and stop to normal walking,, then release them to loose lead as soon as they in normal walking again for their reward. pick the pace that is different but the least of your choices for too much excitement and work on the rules of go faster, slow back down to walking and reward..


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

jaimemuffin said:


> My dog turned 1 in February... She is a husky/lab mix and has SO MUCH ENERGY. Walking doesnt really do anything besides amp her up... Is she too young for carni-cross (goal is bikejor and skirjor in the next year) or are we fine as long as i dont push her too hard?


If you do short distances on soft ground (like trails), she should be okay. I wouldn't push more than a 5k though.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

teach them to heel with or without a leash.


----------

